# ReRun: Uber Responds to Desert Driver's Succinct Questions



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

We may have to find a way to have Desert Driver thread syndicated so he can make some royalties on this:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/restart-uber-responds-to-desert-drivers-succinct-questions.10451/


----------

